# Blood Angels Sanguinary Guard *bling* *bling*



## Mrchaos (Jul 2, 2009)

Can't wait to start on these angels.


----------



## dthwish09 (Oct 15, 2009)

awesome build, excellent poses. Have you loaded these 5 guys up with all the shiney expensive extras?


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Those models are ALMOST enough to make me want to start a BA army.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

The Wraithlord said:


> Those models are ALMOST enough to make me want to start a BA army.


Seconded!!


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Marneus Calgar said:


> Seconded!!


Regrettably I third that...Damn Blood angels....


----------



## Mrchaos (Jul 2, 2009)

dthwish09 said:


> awesome build, excellent poses. Have you loaded these 5 guys up with all the shiney expensive extras?


They are as pimped as ever. I've added stuff from other kits too like the iron halo behind the one with the powerfist.


----------



## Mrchaos (Jul 2, 2009)

Base is done.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Good use of an already stunning kit; with great bases to match. Im very interested in how the metallics` on the amour, alongside the weapons will turn outk:


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

The Wraithlord said:


> Those models are ALMOST enough to make me want to start a BA army.


Those models have made me start a ba army.

Loving the bases mate, cant wait to see them painted up


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

i think ive just been tempted to get a ba army ...my other half is gonna kill me lol.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

I love the models and you've put the kit together very nicely. I'll look forward to seeing them finished.


----------



## Mrchaos (Jul 2, 2009)

They are done. And boy were they hard to paint, especially the wings. I had to paint each feather so the wings will look smooth. I went for a darker more thinned down gold. 

My favourite being the Glaive Encarmine, I had great fun painting the power weapons. In all, this is a tough kit to tackle. The models are cram with loads details and blood drop jewels.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

really good :good: + rep


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

very very nice man good job +rep


----------



## Ensanguined Priest (Feb 11, 2009)

Amazingly good job! +rep
Damn, gonna have to get some of those..


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Difficult or not you did a mighty fine job of them.


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

Wow, that is some seriously awesome models man! Keep up the good work :victory:


----------



## Mrchaos (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks you everyone, I am recieving a lot of questions on how to paint the gold and the power weapons. Fear not, I shall do a tutorial on how to paint one of these angels soon. It should cover the gold armor, power weapons, wings, jewels and cloth.


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

Nice set of models  (that didn't sound pervy in my head), good work and i like how neat and crisp the paint job is on them. Very impressed have some rep my friend ^^


----------



## screenedwings (Mar 5, 2010)

I love the model, the only thing is: i dont like it if the model is gold
aaa nvm nice painting!


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Brilliant job 

You have managed to make them gold, but without making it "too much" which easily becomes the case with metallic colours. Those powerweapons really fir the models too for a nice complement 

Have a well deserved reward


----------



## Dar'kir (Jul 11, 2009)

damn good work, + rep


----------



## Blammer (Nov 17, 2009)

* Lokks at models* :shok: those are awesome.

The one I like the most is the one with the banner and the power cutlass.

Anyway let me hit you with my stormbolter of +2 rep.


----------



## Mrchaos (Jul 2, 2009)

Sanguinary Guard Tutorial will be available at the tutorial painting section once a moderator approves of it.


----------

